

Share idea: YouTube search-pain pill - snitko

I finally was able to define the pain with YouTube I've been facing all the time. Say, I wanted to watch some "piano jazz" music on YouTube, but simply searching by these keywords only gives me videos that have them in their title - which is really wrong. Because Oscar Peterson would definitely match, but most of his videos wouldn't be found like that. Tags would partially solve the issue, but hey: I never noticed it before - I can't see any tags on YouTube, where are they? (probably there are tags there, but I couldn't find them). Also, I would probably want to be subscribed to the channel I like, but what channels are on YouTube? It's basically a single user's video blog. Wouldn't it be nice to have a multiuser blog dedicated to "piano jazz"?<p>So here's a 3 steps idea:<p>1. Implement a search for channels on YouTube, indexing their descriptions.
2. Implement tags for YouTube and search for them.
3. Create a multiuser blog platform for videos from YouTube (and, of course, search in those blogs as well).<p>Since the idea is about 1 hour old I don't know how one can make money on it. I also don't know if it's worth trying to implement it (too heavy?). What do you think about it? See any value in it?
======
weatherboard
there are tags attached to all videos, not sure what you're missing.

what would be nice is if the tags were wikified to allow the crowd to deterime
the content of the video rather then the uploader.

~~~
snitko
Could you please show me where can I find the tags? :) It's either I can't see
them or the videos I'm watching happened to have no tags. And how can one
search for tags rather than titles?

